# lever action 30-30



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I've always wanted one. Well yesterday I purchased one from a guy, it was a steal. Very well maintained and conditioned Glenfield Mod. 30A . Can't wai to use it. Have to upload the pic when I get home later.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I started deer hunting with a 1945 vintage Winchester 94 30-30. I still have that gun and it is still a ball to shoot though I don't hunt with it much any more. Congrats on the new toy. Show us some picks when you can.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice! I have been keeping my eye out for a decent price on a lever gun for a while now and everybody wants an arm and a Leg for thier crap. If you paid less than about 250 for it of say you got a pretty good deal. 


Gee


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Got it for 200.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

very handsome!!!! great find!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't wait to take it out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There is something really cool and historically unique to .30-30's, they are neat firearms. 

When my father in law passed away, my wife got one of his Winchester .30-30s. It originally belonged to my wife's grandmother who used to hunt with it. My wife hunts as well, but hasn't used it yet... its a family goal to let her bag something with it one of these years.

Kudo's on scoring a nice rifle.


-DallanC


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks mate. Those are my thoughts exactly. Just something neat about them, its a historically significant gun. And its just easy to haul around and hunt with.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I inherited my Winchester '94 from my dad. It's not a really early model, and it could probably use a good working over by a gunsmith, but I love it.

If you want a new .30-30, Henry Repeating Arms has started making one with a brass receiver and octagon barrel. If it shoots anything like my Golden Boy it would probably be a great gun, although a bit pricey. http://www.henryrepeatingarms.com/rifle-3030.cfm


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice find. A lever action 30-30 is on my want list. Don't put a scope on it. Scoping a lever rifle is like putting mud flaps on a corvette...IMHO.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

NHS said:


> Nice find. A lever action 30-30 is on my want list. Don't put a scope on it. Scoping a lever rifle is like putting mud flaps on a corvette...IMHO.












:lol:

Seriously though, I agree... leave the gun with iron sights as intended.

-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

200 bucks with case, cleaning rod and maybe a sling?? :shock: 

You did just fine on that deal !! I've shot a few lever actions...love 'em !!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

200 for gun, hardcase, cleaning rod and scope mount. Although I agree probably won't scope it. I REALLY want a back pack scabbard for it. Anybody have one to sell or know where I can get a cheap one???

Oh and it didn't have a sling unfortunately ill have to buy it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

nice that you are happy with your find, just in case you did not know subtract the first two numbers in the serial from 100 to get the year it was made. also it has a birch stock.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks for the info sagebrush


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill check the year when I get home


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I love my old 94 30-30. My Grandfather shot his first deer with it as did my father, my uncle and me. Cant find what year it was made due to the records that all got destroyed back in the 40's. Great gun and Im sure you will have some good times with yours.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> I love my old 94 30-30. My Grandfather shot his first deer with it as did my father, my uncle and me. Cant find what year it was made due to the records that all got destroyed back in the 40's. Great gun and Im sure you will have some good times with yours.


Whats the serial number on it? Its really easy to determine when it was made from the serial.

-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well maybe you will have better luck then I did. I can not find any records between 1943-1948 which apparently is when my gun was made.

Serial number is 1323454


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

> 1941 end of year serial number was 1313301 (CFM), 1191307 (Madis)
> 1942 end of year serial number was 1343183 (CFM), 1221289 (Madis)


-DallanC


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

So anybuddy have any ideas for me on the backpack scabbard? I've seen some amazing ones real expensive custom stuff..... I don't want to spend more on the scabbard than I did the gun haha


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like 1942, cool thanks Dallan


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

drsx said:


> So anybuddy have any ideas for me on the backpack scabbard? I've seen some amazing ones real expensive custom stuff..... I don't want to spend more on the scabbard than I did the gun haha


Did you check on Ebay ? Lots of leather stuff....not sure about backpacking though.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

drsx said:


> So anybuddy have any ideas for me on the backpack scabbard? I've seen some amazing ones real expensive custom stuff..... I don't want to spend more on the scabbard than I did the gun haha


why not just get a sling. does it not serve the same purpose?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

No a scabbard is way more badass. You wear on your back like a sword and then you and just pull it out quick. As opposed to having a sling wrapped around you that you can't get off quickly. Ever seen it in western movies sometimes they'll have them.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Just like Ash in Army of Darkness.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ash rocks! So many memorable quotes:










Hail to the King baby!

Good, bad... I'm the one with the gun

Well hello Mister Fancypants. Well, I've got news for you pal, you ain't leadin' but two things, right now: Jack and ****... and Jack left town.

Arthur: Are all men from the future loud-mouthed braggarts? 
Ash: Nope. Just me baby... Just me.

Such a great movie... in fact I'm going to watch it right now.

-DallanC


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Never seen it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I guess you really are serious about this. i have to shake my head. you are out hunting animals, not looking for a gun fight like rambo or what? 
I having a hard time picturing you out in the woods walking around with your rifle on your back in a scabbard.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Nah, he's hunting zombies:










:mrgreen:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Ash rocks! So many memorable quotes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ash does rock! Makes me want to go out and buy a boomstick now! Where's an S-Mart when you need one? 

If you like Bruce Campbell, try _Burn Notice_ on USA if you haven't already.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wind In His Hair said:


> If you like Bruce Campbell, try _Burn Notice_ on USA if you haven't already.


Well ahead of you my friend. I not only watch it, I've even been keeping tabs on the prequal *MOVIE* they are making based soley on Bruce's character Sam. I'd also recommend his autobiography book,

http://www.amazon.com/If-Chins-Could-Ki ... 0312291450

Extremely humorous and interesting read.

Now so I dont get totally flamed for being off target, this thread gave me the idea to get my wife a box of .30-30 shells for christmas so she can shoot her grandmothers rifle. Shes yet to even shoot it. Simple stocking stuffer type gift, I know she'll enjoy cranking off some rounds.

-DallanC


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

sagebrush said:


> I guess you really are serious about this. i have to shake my head. you are out hunting animals, not looking for a gun fight like rambo or what?
> I having a hard time picturing you out in the woods walking around with your rifle on your back in a scabbard.


Yes deadly serious ahah, sorry if its not your cup of tea, but I would enjoy one.
Went bunny blastin Saturday, tested the 3030 hit one and it launched 3ft into the air, split it open, and the heart was left in the snow still beating. Shot about 15 jacks.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

The rest were with a shotty


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

On the backpack look at the Badlands 2200 or the Eberlestock X1. Both have a scabbard. 

My first rifle ever was a Marlin 30-30. I still love to shoot that gun!!


----------

